# "MECUM" comedy bicycle debacle....



## bobcycles (Jul 4, 2020)

Bicycles at The Eddie Vannoy Collection 2020
					

Bicycles presented by Mecum Auctions at The Vannoy Estate in Jefferson, NC 2020




					www.mecum.com
				




Always entertaining when vintage bicycles hit a venue like this.  Eddie Vannoy was a muscle car collector (yawn)
and this makes you wonder if his huge car collection was as cobbled as the bikes..?

Just LOOK at the horrible quality of restorations... except for rare few;  35 schwinn, Hiawatha and Dashboard bike
look surprisingly good.  
The rest ...looks like 'Dumb with too much money' had some hack blitz through a fleet of bicycles and make em' shiny with china seats.

Love the Beaten down Fastback for 3300.  and a what looks like Ooops wrong shade of campus green 
restored one for 6500!!!!

There is a whizzer loaded with repop garbage they call a "Panther Whizzer"...that hit 10 G's.

Repop laden Phantoms and horribly restored B6's for 3000 range...

The icing on the cake.... Repop cheapo 'Schwinn Finest Bicycles' sign....  ALMOST 1000 BUX!!

Just insanity time at the ol' auction house,  no wonder the rest of the modern world laughs at or pities us.


It's unfortunate that these mediums have no idea how to authenticate or accurately
describe vintage bicycles.  What a Buyer Beware hornets nest!  

How do I get a list of the underbidders?  LOFL


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 4, 2020)

After reading your description, I'm afraid to click on the link for look see.


----------



## catfish (Jul 4, 2020)

I was keeping an eye on this. When I previewed the bikes, I was very disappointed. It was very sad.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 4, 2020)

Yea some of that stuff I couldn’t even look at. Both the Indian and Harley were pure figments of someone’s imagination. I know a CABEr who was there and he said the bidding was stupid on most stuff. To twist a line from Animal House “Rich, drunk, and stupid is no way to go through life son!” V/r Shawn


----------



## bike (Jul 4, 2020)

Laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## John G04 (Jul 4, 2020)

The grey ghost got $8,000 and thats before the 20 percent auction fee


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 4, 2020)

John G04 said:


> The grey ghost got $8,000 and thats before the 20 percent auction fee





"Restored" ghost too...could have started out as anything...


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 4, 2020)

WHY aren't these people, the bidders, on Ebay?  or the CABE?

talk about a shot in the arm for the bike hobby .....Geeeez!


----------



## stoney (Jul 4, 2020)

bobcycles said:


> WHY aren't these people, the bidders, on Ebay?  or the CABE?
> 
> talk about a shot in the arm for the bike hobby .....Geeeez!




We are beneath them. They are not in a public audience to show off.


----------



## catfish (Jul 4, 2020)

stoney said:


> We are beneath them. They are not in a public audience to show off.




Yup


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 4, 2020)

Anyone know where the over-restored John Alexander tandem went?


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 5, 2020)

It’s the car guy mentality.
I’m sorry, but putting a Chevrolet engine in a Ford is sacrilege, but these guys do it all the time.
If you want to drive a Ford, it should be powered by a Ford.
If you think the Chevy motor is more convenient, then put it in a fricken Chevy.
Ok, that’s my 2cents.
The hilarious part about this auction, is that when the bonehead goes to sell the worthless morphidyte, he’ll start whining about what he paid for the piece of sh|+, as though that has any bearing on its perceived value.


----------



## 1motime (Jul 5, 2020)

Eddie Vannoy is still alive.  Getting old and downsizing.  His construction company had revenues of 553 million last year.  Guy probably liked what he collected.  Shiny things.
I doubt if he cared a bit about what his stuff sold for.  Probably was tickled that people overpaid.  There is more money out there than most can imagine


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jul 5, 2020)

I missed out on that beautifully restored 1928 Iver Johnson "boy's" racing bike ....NOT (no Iver) It sold at a previous auction in 2013


----------

